# Upgrading to 530?



## embrau (Jun 9, 2003)

I currently drive a 2001 330 w/ step, sport and premium packages. I have enjoyed it these last two years and it is a blast to drive. I have been thinking about upgrading to a 5 series the last few months, but the small difference in size didn't really seem worth it.

However, I just got back to LA from Vegas and have decided I would like a more comfortable and quiet ride, espcially for those longer drives. I was thinking a manual 530 sport would be a good fit. Since I would be going from a slushbox to manual, I would think the power drop-off wouldn't be too bad. My main question is would the 530 be noticeably more quiet and comfortable than the 330?

Thanks!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Yes...quietness and comfort is one thing you should notice is generally better in the 5ers over the 3ers. 

Two main reason I have a 5er are:

Comfort for long trips with the family and
Slightly more room

Trunk space is still lacking but the fold-down helps in this case.

Go test drive one and post your comparisons...it is always interesting to read what people switching between models think.


----------



## rs2k (Mar 18, 2003)

Absolutely. Take a 530 for a test drive and chances are you'll be doing the paperwork before you leave the dealership.

About this time last year my wife and I drove our first Bimmer ever (a 330i SP/PP/Step) and of course we loved it. We picked our colors and options and (Woo-hoo!) our sales person found a match at a another dealership. While waiting on the dealer trade to go thru, guess who calls? Our sales person. Turns out the match they found was actually a service loaner which was not for sale (nor would we want it anyway). Soooo, there went the deal.

Then in Feb. of this year we meandered back into the local dealership. I had been hearing about the re-design on the 5-Series and knew I didn't like what I'd seen so far in the protoype pics. We test drove a 2003 530 and liked it even more than the 330. Our color/option combinations didn't exist so we had to put our order in. The wait nearly killed us, but we took delivery April 17th. The best part was that we got to take advantage of the great lease deals.

This car (530i SP/PP/Step/NAV) is the best car I've ever driven, bar none. It is quiet, comfortable, solid, and handles like a dream. IMHO it is the best mix between sufficient power and fuel economy. As for the Step, I love it. My previous car (which I traded in on the 530) was a manual and I thought I would miss it. Not at all. When I'm out on the open road, using the Step is a blast.

We've already taken two out-of-state road trips. I cannot say enough good about how well the car does in all types of traffic. And the NAV is s-w-e-e-t. I haven't looked at a paper map since April 17th. I think I'm going to cry when my lease is up. Get the 530!. Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

I traded a '01 330Ci(5 speed) on a 530i(step) 2 months ago and I am a very happy guy. Quiter and more comfortable for sure, and the power is fine.:thumbup:


----------



## embrau (Jun 9, 2003)

*Test Drove the 5*

I finally got to take a test drive over the weekend. I drove the 540 and 530 (both with Step and Sport Packages). I drove the 540 first and it was a lot different than my 330. You could really feel the extra weight up front from the V8 and the recirculating ball steering didn't feel as precise. The power was awesome, very smooth. However, the combination of the extra weight with that steering gave it more of a luxury car feel really rather than a sporty feel. I guess I am so used to my car that I take the handling for granted.

The 530 felt more like a bigger version of my car. It felt slower than my car due to the extra size, but it didn't have that heavy feeling that the 540 had. I like the rack and pinion steering much better. They didn't have any manual 530s or I would have tried one of them. I have a feeling that would make the lack of power less noticeable.

Overall they were both nice cars. I have the usually minor gripes. The cupholders seemed like they could only hold a couple of coke cans. The cup holders in my 330 are a pain for two people (you lose the armrest), but are great when I drive by myself. The armrest was another small issue. My elbow always seemed to slide right into the phone holder. I same a nice DIY on Bmw Tips that would most likely fix that though.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

You're right. The cupholders really do suck. They were the only step backward for me. I was prepared for the less responsive car because of the additional weight over the same motor. I know a lot of people who find the 540's ploughiness and vague steering offputting. The 530 was an easy choice for me. Going step after 30 years of changing my own gears was a heavy moment but I was ready.


----------

